# New from Sherman, TX!



## ShermanGirl (Feb 6, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone! I've been keeping a planted tank about 6 years and I'm looking to meet other people in the hobby and learn as much as I can from you! 

I've mainly had experience with your most general type of plants. Finally after several years I'd figured out my dosing and hit that sweet spot with my tank and it was something I was proud of. Had medium/high light and CO2........ready to branch out to more challenging varieties but then we moved recently. I now have a KH of 34, and a PH of 9. My plants just withered. I'm working with osmosis now to get my KH under 10 and have just started trying to figure how to deal with hardly any GH. My plants have perked up some but I'm sure it'll take me some time, I've lots of research yet to do.

I joined 2/1 and was disappointed I'd just missed your Jan. meeting. I'm hoping I can glean some cuttings when you have some available. I do get into Dallas some. I'll be in a day or two this week. Currently I'm setting up a 10 gallon pea puffer tank and could use some type of moss for spawning and any other plants that wouldn't out grow a ten gallon.

Hope to meet you soon!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would be happy to share some cuttings. I know you will find plenty at the next meeting in February!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Welcome to the group!*


ShermanGirl said:


> I joined 2/1 and was disappointed I'd just missed your Jan. meeting.


* Yes, you missed it by that much. Hopefully you can make the next one. We look forward to meeting you! *


----------

